# Problems with Intel UHD Graphics 620 in Freebsd-Release 13.1



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

hello friends i've using freeBSD around a week ago...before i was using Gentoo Linux before that... my laptop is a HP Pavilion 15-cr0053m with a Intel core i5-8250u and 4 GB of RAM...the problem i am having is with the graphic UD620
i install the drm-kmod driver and load with this line in my /etc/rc.conf:

```
kld_list="i915kms"
```
the system load the firmware fine

```
[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20190822 for drmn0 on minor 0
drmn0: successfully loaded firmware image 'i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin'
[drm] Finished loading DMC firmware i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_04.bin (v1.4)
drmn0: fb0: i915drmfb frame buffer device
```
this is part of mi pciconf -lv

```
286-vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x5917 subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x8488
401-    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
438-    device     = 'UHD Graphics 620'
474:    class      = display
499-    subclass   = VGA
520-none0@pci0:0:4:0:   class=0x118000 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x1903 subvendor=0x103c subdevice=0x8488
633-    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
```

and i was capable of start xorg with dwm..but the problems come after that for example the pictures attached here
the other problem is that the videos played in telegram are very sow..almost picture to picture
neofetch dont load the data of my gpu
and mpv  doesn't open the way it should... it should take up the space it has on the desktop and it only takes up half
the other thing
I can't activate transparency in the terminal either in my case sterm of suckless .. when I activate transparency the whole system is slow








View attachment 13964


----------



## jardows (May 20, 2022)

Did you install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel?  I found on my laptop (a bit older chip than yours) that using the Intel driver caused issues, but uninstalling it and allowing X to use the modesetting driver, everything performed much better.  Though if you didn't install it, you might want to try to see if it improves your situation.


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> the system load the firmware fine


That's encouraging at least. 

Can you post your Xorg.0.log? Easy way to do that: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

jardows said:


> Did you install x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel?  I found on my laptop (a bit older chip than yours) that using the Intel driver caused issues, but uninstalling it and allowing X to use the modesetting driver, everything performed much better.  Though if you didn't install it, you might want to try to see if it improves your situation.


yes i have the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.. i try to without change


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

SirDice said:


> That's encouraging at least.
> 
> Can you post your Xorg.0.log? Easy way to do that: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`





			https://termbin.com/89ob
		

here u go


----------



## tuxador (May 20, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> yes i have the x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.. i try to without change


In this case you need to remove xf86-video-intel .


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 20, 2022)

xf86-video-intel is legacy and should only be used for things that are not in modesetting driver or if you have issues with modesetting.


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

tuxador said:


> In this case you need to remove xf86-video-intel .


i removed xf86-video-intel and then xorg dont start 
this is the error log https://termbin.com/uaoyo


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 20, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> i removed xf86-video-intel and then xorg dont start
> this is the error log https://termbin.com/uaoyo




```
[   162.782] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
[   162.782] (EE) No drivers available.
[   162.782] (EE)
```

You also need to clean your custom xorg config aswell.


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> ```
> [   162.782] (EE) Failed to load module "intel" (module does not exist, 0)
> [   162.782] (EE) No drivers available.
> [   162.782] (EE)
> ...


i dont have any custom xorg config


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 20, 2022)

Do you have used something like desktop installer?


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Do you have used something like desktop installer?


i dont understand what u mean with desktop installer


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> i dont understand what u mean with desktop installer


well i search now in google desktop installer freebsd and no i dont use none * post-install script *


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 20, 2022)

Well then we create one:

```
Section "Device"

Identifier "Card0"

Driver "modesetting"

EndSection
```


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Well then we create one:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


wow that work perfect ..so many thanks to u and all the other who help me


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

neofetch dont yet load my gpu data and mpv dont open the way it should but telegram videos open perfect now and can able to set transparency in terminal


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 20, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> neofetch dont yet load my gpu data



Oh?


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Oh?



show this non-VGA display device


----------



## Minbari (May 20, 2022)

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf:

```
Section    "Device"
    Identifier    "Card0"
    Driver    "modesetting"
EndSection
```
`pw groupadd video`
`pw groupmod video -m loftur || pw groupmod wheel -m loftur`


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Minbari said:


> /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf:
> 
> ```
> Section    "Device"
> ...


I have already the intel.conf with these line in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/  the group video already exist and my user is part of him... but i execute this in the terminal with doas and dont add me to wheel group


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 20, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> Well then we create one:
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...


well i reboot now for first time after uninstall xf86-video-intel and apply this conf and now dont startx with the same error.

```
[   421.719] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   421.719] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   421.719] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   421.719] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   421.719] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   421.719] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   421.719] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[   421.719] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   421.719] (EE) no screens found(EE)
```


----------



## tuxador (May 20, 2022)

Remove your config file, then reinstall drm-kmod and reboot.


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 21, 2022)

try the following..install xf86-video-intel again and configure xorg with the intel driver then start X with the usual problems...i closed X again and configure modesetting and it works fine until i restart again...that is if I start first with the intel driver and close X then configurethe modesetting driver it works fine until I restart freebsd


----------



## crazzy_fingers (May 21, 2022)

tuxador said:


> Remove your config file, then reinstall drm-kmod and reboot.




```
[   262.570] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   262.570] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
[   262.570] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
[   262.570] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   262.570] scfb trace: probe start
[   262.570] (II) scfb(1): using default device
[   262.570] scfb trace: probe done
[   262.570] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   262.570] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   262.570] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
[   262.570] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   262.570] (EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices
```

without the xf86-video-intel only start X with the vesa driver and are too slow
with the  Driver "scfb" X worf fine but its a generic driver without 3d acceleration


----------



## tuxador (May 21, 2022)

I think the problem is the path : /dev/dri/Card0.
In your first logfile I've read 'e-dsp0' or something like that (it's 5:15am in my country and I've only slept 3 hours).
Maybe you have to replace Card0 with the corresponding reference.


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 21, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> ```
> [   421.719] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
> ```



Check your gpu kernel module. But in your 1st post it have looked good. Hmmm....


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 28, 2022)

crazzy_fingers said:


> … neofetch …



Yours (to the left) appears entirely different from mine (to the right).


 

I use sysutils/neofetch. 

Welcome to FreeBSD Forums.


----------

